
New study finds the best time to book a flight - rreichman
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/11/whens-the-best-time-to-book-a-flight.html
======
rreichman
TLDR: For internal flights - 3 weeks to 3.5 months before flight For
international flights - 2 months before flight

Interestingly, it's often cheaper to order a ticket 2 months in advance than
10 months in advance.

